# Lalvin yeast selection for wine made with grapes



## Donz (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello, I am new to this forum. My father and I have been making wine from grapes for many years, we have always taken the natural fermentation route without adding yeast. This year I would like to do things differently and add yeast. I am debating on using Lalvin BM 4x4 or Lalvin K1-V1116 as I was told that the K1 works well with wine from grapes. 

Has anyone used these yeast's and can provide feedback? Our grape mix is 40% Cabernet Sauvignon 30% Merlot 30% Sangiovese.

Many thanks
Don


----------



## Johnd (Aug 1, 2016)

I've used both, and several other Lalvin yeasts on red grape wines, my go to these days has been BM 4x4, it's been great foe me to date. Nothing bad to say about K1.


----------



## Donz (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for your reply John. 

I am leaning towards BM 4x4 for fermentation on the skins for about a week followed by pressing and then an MLF with Vinaflora CH-16. Do you normally add nutrients to the BM 4x4? If so, how exactly? 

Also do you follow with MLF? and if so, how long does this last and is it really beneficial?

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## heatherd (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Yes, MLF would follow. I use VP-41 for that. MLF turns malic acid into lactic acid, taking some of the tartness from the wine. It can last months, so you may want to purchase a chromatography kit. What I do is taste the wine for its change to a soft taste. It is beneficial for reds and chardonnay.

Best of luck!


----------



## Donz (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks and yes tasting will definitely be in my plans. What is the difference between CH-16 and VP-41? Do you add it raw directly to the must?

much appreciated.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 2, 2016)

Donz said:


> Thanks for your reply John.
> 
> I am leaning towards BM 4x4 for fermentation on the skins for about a week followed by pressing and then an MLF with Vinaflora CH-16. Do you normally add nutrients to the BM 4x4? If so, how exactly?
> 
> ...



I ferment on the skins down to 0 Brix, press, and transfer wine to a glass carboy. After sitting in the carboys for a couple days, heavy lees accumulate, I rack off of them and pitch MLB, VP41 rehydrated with ActiML, and use OptiML in the wine, both according to manufacturers instructions. 

I do use Fermaid K in my grape wine during AF, dosage as per manufacturers instructions. First half of the dose is applied when I get my first big heavy cap, mix it in a little of the juice, then stir in well. Second half applied at 2/3 sugar depletion. 

As for MLF, it's beneficial to most grape red wines, converting the malic to lactic smooths out the wine, as the lactic is much less tart and sharp. Time for MLF is a loaded question, it takes as long as it takes. Some folks complete in a couple of months, I have one at four months and counting right now. Just make sure your wine is within the parameters of your MLB and be patient. You'll need to check the SO2, pH, and keep it at the right temps. Nutrients were addressed above. Hope this helps!!


----------

